# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New African bullfrog

## Daniel L

Hi Guys,

This is my new bullfrog I bought this week. I think its an edulis because it croaks like an edulis and it looks diffrent than an adspersus. Its size is about 16 cm.

What do you think about this frog? Edulis or Adspersus?

----------


## willtilian

it looks like your last ones adpersus body edulis colors

----------



----------


## Eel Noob

First off amazing pix and frog, that's the largest edulis I have seen anyone posted :EEK!:  :Big Applause: . I'll have to agree that it's a edulis. Looking at it's ears they seem to be more pronounce/noticable compared to that of adsperus.

----------


## Daniel L

Thanks, yes thats what I tought. But I had a coversation whit Caroline yetman. She is study the african bullfrogs in africa. She told me its an adspersus from Botwana and Transvaal (see the picture she send me). But I thinks its a different frog.

----------


## Daniel L

The looked complete different the frogs that I had. The were grey en verry smoot. This one is mostly bright green whit black spots and it croaks diffrent. So I thinks its another specie.

----------


## onedge30

Hey Daniel,

Say Hi to Caroline Y. for me. She is a wonderful resource for the African Bullfrog and she knows her stuff!

I wish there was a definitive 'picture' for each species of Pyxicephalus, but I have not found one. The more I learn, the more I become confused on just how many slightly different ones there are. It is like shades of gray. At some point, all this will come down to genetic testing of each specimen. 

Sounds like your Pixie leans toward edulis. The call being different sounds like edulis, the profile of the snout is edulis, the heavy yellow belly is edulis, the banding on the upper lip is edulis, and the size of eye to ear is more edulis. You just have a nice BIG edulis. That is my thought. 

Cheers,

Jeff

----------


## Daniel L

> Hey Daniel,
> 
> Say Hi to Caroline Y. for me. She is a wonderful resource for the African Bullfrog and she knows her stuff!
> 
> I wish there was a definitive 'picture' for each species of Pyxicephalus, but I have not found one. The more I learn, the more I become confused on just how many slightly different ones there are. It is like shades of gray. At some point, all this will come down to genetic testing of each specimen. 
> 
> Sounds like your Pixie leans toward edulis. The call being different sounds like edulis, the profile of the snout is edulis, the heavy yellow belly is edulis, the banding on the upper lip is edulis, and the size of eye to ear is more edulis. You just have a nice BIG edulis. That is my thought. 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Thanks,

I will say hello to her!
Yes thats what I tought too. I kept same adspersus for 15 years and they where verry diffrent than this one. I have also a real (normal edulis see picture) Theire tanks are next to eachother. When the normal edulis starts croaking the big one repays. He sounds a bit different and louder. He starts whit an adspersus deep whooooop sound and ends whit the short yap yap edulis sound. I never heard that before. I will thry to record that.
But anyway you are right there are many slightly different african bullfrogs but only one real adspersus.

----------


## willtilian

exactly! i think something happened and isolated allot of adpersuses and edulises and they evolved.

----------


## Daniel L

Here are some recent pictures of him. He is still growing and now about 17/18 cm big. Im now knowing from the petstore that it is a wild caught(im not proud of that) frog and came from Transvaal in Africa

----------


## Kevin1

Cool pics thanks for posting. I love that frog of yours.

----------



----------


## Roman

Nice Frog! Beautiful!! Its a perfect example that size means nothing compared to beauty.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Beardo

I can't offer any insight in terms of ID'ing the animal, but thats a GREAT looking frog for sure.

----------


## Eel Noob

Love your photos beautiful frog as well :Big Applause: 


Hopefully someone will start looking into straighten out this pyxie classification thing, even if they do turn out to be subspecies of each other or not.

----------


## willtilian

i think its what caroline said it looks more liek a giant

----------

